# WoW für 5€ ! +Rückkehr Bonus ( sofort 80)



## Elathar (19. Februar 2013)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/7244259/




Ein neueinstieg lohnt sich 


Und wenn du lust auf eine Rückkehr hast, dann kann ich dir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken. Damit kannst du dir einen sofort 80er erstellen und hast volle Ausrüstung sowie Mounts.
Wenn du neu anfangen willst, kann ich dir eine Einladung schicken und wir können zusammen von 1-90 leveln mit dem "Freunde +300% Erfahrungsbonus der 3 Monate anhält"

Bei Interesse  einfach eine PM an mich 



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Schreib mal liebr dazu, daß das nur inklusive Wrath of the Lichking ist!
So könnten Neulinge denken - ah Wow aktuell (was es aber eben nicht ist).

Wenn gleich wer MoP haben will, sollte sich lieber nur Mists of Pandaria kaufen.
Da ist alles enthalten und ist letztendlich billiger , als diese 5&#8364; Variante + das, was noch gekauft werden muß.

Und für Sachen Rolle der Auferstehung gibt es hier eine eigene Sparte.


----------



## Selya (19. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Schreib mal liebr dazu, daß das nur inklusive Wrath of the Lichking ist!
> So könnten Neulinge denken - ah Wow aktuell (was es aber eben nicht ist).
> 
> Wenn gleich wer MoP haben will, sollte sich lieber nur Mists of Pandaria kaufen.
> ...



Soweit ich weiß braucht man für MoP die Keys für die anderen Spiele auch. Man muss also Wow+BC+LK+Cata+MOP kaufen. Mit MoP lässt sich nur alles von eienr CD installieren. Steht extra auf der Packung (zum spielen wird cata benötigt) 

PS: Comic Sans ist für Comics!


----------



## Elathar (19. Februar 2013)

Man benötigt Für Mists of Pandaria auch die anderen Addons -.- 


5€ für das Starter Pack mit  Classic,BC,WOTLK, 8€ Cataclysm und 18€ MoP.


Wüsste nicht, was daran nicht zu verstehen ist. Steht doch alles auf der HP


----------



## Elathar (19. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Schreib mal liebr dazu, daß das nur inklusive Wrath of the Lichking ist!
> So könnten Neulinge denken - ah Wow aktuell (was es aber eben nicht ist).
> 
> Wenn gleich wer MoP haben will, sollte sich lieber nur Mists of Pandaria kaufen.
> ...



Man benötigt Für Mists of Pandaria auch die anderen Addons -.- 


5&#8364; für das Starter Pack mit  Classic,BC,WOTLK, 8&#8364; Cataclysm und 18&#8364; MoP.


Wüsste nicht, was daran nicht zu verstehen ist. Steht doch alles auf der HP und ist logisch


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Hmm, nur hat es scheinbar jemand nur mit der MoP DvD geschafft - evtl. doch nicht?
Zumindest hatte ich das so in dem einen Post unter Deinem Link gelesen & verstanden.


----------



## Selya (19. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hmm, nur hat es scheinbar jemand nur mit der MoP DvD geschafft - evtl. doch nicht?
> Zumindest hatte ich das so in dem einen Post unter Deinem Link gelesen & verstanden.



Lies mal meine Antwort weiter oben


----------

